# Three different donors and three failures - what to do next ?



## andrea_606 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello,

I am long time reader of the forums, but up until now haven't contributed. I am a woman (low ovarian reserve due to age) without children, who has undergone three IVF cycles

I have detailed what's happened below. If anyone is in the same situation or had any advice I'd love to hear from you. Currently we're upset and down - everything seems like a struggle - and we don't know if we should just admit defeat 

*IVF Cycle 1 (Donor A)*
7 eggs collected, 7 fertilised, 2 blastocysts
1 Day 5 Fresh Embryo Transfer which ended in a chemical pregnancy within 2.5 weeks of transfer
Later 1 Frozen Embryo Transfer which did nothing
(took prednisone and clexane on both fresh and frozen attempt)

*IVF Cycle 2 (Donor B)*
8 eggs collected, 7 fertilised. 5 made it to Day 3. 
2 eggs transferred Day 3 which did nothing.
We froze three eggs but haven't used them.
(took prednisone and clexane on both fresh and frozen attempt)

*IVF Cycle 3 (Donor C)*
13 eggs collected, 11 fertilised, 2 eggs transferred on day 4 (1 morular & 1 nearly morular ).
Weak positive on HPT but ultimately another chemical pregnancy within 3 weeks.
Zero eggs were suitable for freezing. The clinic said that on Day 3 vacuoles started to form on the cytoplasma, which weren't present in a previous cycle for this donor. The embryos looked very good on day 2. This day 3 deterioration means they suspect a sperm issue. The previous clinics didn't mention this, so we're not sure if this issue existed in cycles 1 and 2 or not.

Tests we have had done:

- hydrosonography (all normal)
- FISH and DNA Fragmentation (all excellent)
- STIs (all good)

The suggestion to try donor sperm as well is just too much for us to contemplate. The clinic have also recommended thrombiphilia, anticoagulant lupic and anticardiolipin antibodies. They also recommended a hysteroscopy which I am hesitant about as we have had hydrosonography. Plus the hysteroscopy is invasive and expensive.

Any suggestions, etc. are welcome. If it's a sperm issue I am not sure what can be done... Please be honest - it's best if we hear it like it is... and thank you for taking the time to read our story.

Best wishes,
Andrea


----------



## Kristina2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

hi, sorry for your failed cyccles. i didnt want to read and run.

i have had 1 chemical last aug, and 2 miscarriages one in jan and one just this morning.

i am going to visit dr gorgy - immunes specialist to give me some answers.
i also took steroids, clexane, progesterone for the 2nd mc and steroids and pogesterone for the 3rd mc.
i am also gonna be tested for anticoagulant lupic and anticardiolipin antibodies by the nHS once the hcg is out of my system and i have also had the hydrodonography and so do not think i require hysterescopy.
im hoping dr g will be able to provide me with some answers.

i know how totally frustrating, upsetting and distressing it is.

hopefully you can find answers to your questions. take care


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm no expert Andrea but if I were to hazard a guess it sounds like implantation failure issue and tbh I would go with the hysteroscopy suggestion, I went thru Serum in Athens for my hysteroscopy and yes expensive @ 2000 euro but I figured I would have thrown away 3 x that money on another failed cycle x


----------

